# PhotoPrint Quality Freeware



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I occasionally do heat transfers but not DTG, However, I am posting this thread here in the DTG forum because I think most DTG printers are more particular about the printing quality.

*What is Gutenprint? Why would I want to install it?
*


> Gutenprint (formerly called Gimp-Print) is a package of high quality printer drivers for Mac OS X, Darwin, Linux, BSD, Solaris, IRIX, and other UNIX-alike operating systems. *In many cases, these drivers rival or exceed the OEM drivers in quality and functionality. Our goal is to produce the highest possible output quality from all supported printers*. To that end, we have done extensive work on screening algorithms, color generation, and printer feature utilization. We are continuing our work in all of these areas to produce ever higher quality results, particularly on the ubiquitous, inexpensive inkjet printers that are nonetheless capable of nearly photographic output quality. Additionally, Gutenprint provides excellent drivers for many printers that are otherwise unsupported on Mac OS X.
> 
> Source; What is Gutenprint? Why would I want to install it?


There is a windows version of gutenprint though though. However, gutenprint is a GIMP plug-in so you need to install GIMP raster freeware.

After using gutenprint for a few weeks, I began having problems with one of its file. I emailed Robert Krawitz one of the major developers (and author of the gutenprint manual) but was informed that he never encountered the same problem. He asked for some information so he can replicate the problem presumably for development purposes. Unfortunately, I was unable to provide the exact details as I was myself puzzled over the sudden problem with the file "gimpgpui2". The problem seems to be related to windows or to something else I did. But from what I can remember, about the only thing I did was install the drivers of epson T1100, B1100 and workforce 1100. 

I was able to download a later version though and everything is fine right now. During the few exchanges of email, and I explained that I was using gutenprint mainly to print transparencies, Robert was kind enough to suggest that I check out another open source program called photoprint with gutenprint built-in. While GIMP can be used for photo editing and printing, photo print is mainly for printing. But I figured that most people would have edited their file in photoshop anyway and gutenprint will come-in on the printing side. 

As I do not print DTG, I cannot comment on the suitability of these software. However, I encourage you to try either or both *GIMP+gutenprint add-on* and/or *photoprint + gutenprint built-in*. They offer you a ton more of control over how your images prints such us density, gamma and balance for each of the CMYK colors.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Where do you get the all in one instalation and information about that particular version?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

*Photoprint - http://blackfiveimaging.co.uk*


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I appreciate that. I think I'll wait awhile since you have to have gimp anyway.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

photoprint does not need gimp. It's a standalone photo printing utility based on gutenprint.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

the information on their website said it needed some files that were part of the windows/gimp installation. I think I read it right. Help me understand if I'm wrong.
"*Please note: *the Windows build is experimential. It requires an existing GTK+ installation - the easiest way to get that is to install GIMP. Note also that Photoprint *cannot* print using native drivers - instead it comes equipped with a Win32 build of Gutenp"


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I did not look into those details (GTK + other files required). If so, then I stand corrected. Probably because I already have GIMP including those files installed which is why photoprint run without problems.

I think the "experimental" refers to the installation program.

As to the printer drivers, they're not a problem. You just reselect your printer driver from within photoprint.


----------



## colorfinger (Mar 30, 2009)

BroJames said:


> *Photoprint - http://blackfiveimaging.co.uk*


I've looked at this guys work before. He has some good stuff... I didn't know that Photoprint had Gutenprint built in. Good catch... I'll have to have a looksee...

Bob ?;O)


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I tried to get it to work and failed. I guess I'll wait till it gets better or juswt keep on with what I have unless a few more people get something out of it and then I might try it again.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

did you use the "experimental" installation or the manual install?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I forget but having Gimp and Gutenprint both already installed, I'm OK for now.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope you find good use for it and help us unravel the many printing options.


----------

